# raising the rear



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

long time no post from me. Hello fam. I still have the goat and just put my 18in ADR's back on since fall of 2010. got some Nankang ns 2's. 265/35/18 in the rear. have not tested them in different driving yet. but on to the question i need answered. I need to raise the rear so i want bottom out on dips in the road and curves things like that. Do i get rear springs to raise 1/2 in or 1 full in? what kind of rear springs to get? :seeya:seeya:seeya:cheers


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Why in the world would you want to raise the rear? If you have "bottoming" issues then your springs and shocks are weak and need replacement. If you're rubbing then you need to fix what's causing that. What is the width and offset of the wheels?


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

Are you running stock springs out back?

If so pick up a set of Lovells or Kings 0 drop springs. They are stiffer and factory ride height.


----------

